# Midland Counties..



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

anyone going? Im going to enter once I have worked out who to enter 

I havent shown my own dogs since Southern Counties, and its not so much fun handling others 

all ours are qualifed, so im going to show my Mydus and one of mums kids..just need to work out who..

....... whos it gunna be I dunno  dont even know the judge to work out what type they like  that would help ALOT.

and im not taking them all, because well I could do without a nervous break down, im bad enough as it is.


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

We will be there with the gang.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I ahvent done this show for a few years now, the KC took CC's off us


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

ridgeback05 said:


> We will be there with the gang.


Good luck - shame we never on the same days.


Ceearott said:


> I ahvent done this show for a few years now, the KC took CC's off us


Oh what a b*mmer. - I havent actually handled here before, but last year one of our home bred pups took the RCC at 6 months old


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

I am doing this show too. Not entered yet lol but am certainly doing it.


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

no CC's for us so giving this one a miss


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i'm entering , haven't been for years.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

What day are hounds on and does anyone have a schedule and can tell me who is judging whippets and what day toys are on and who is judging italian greyhounds and if they have CC's there.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i couldn't get hold of a schedule. however its on Fosse Data site


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

dexter said:


> i couldn't get hold of a schedule. however its on Fosse Data site


Thanks can't enter the iggie as they are on thursday. Whippets are saturday so thats a possibility Ferelith Somerfield is judging don't know her so will have to see. If she's not a breed specialist I may enter breed specialists tend to be a bit facey.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

shame no ones on the same day, would be nice to meet a few of the PF showing folk


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Thanks can't enter the iggie as they are on thursday. Whippets are saturday so thats a possibility Ferelith Somerfield is judging don't know her so will have to see. If she's not a breed specialist I may enter breed specialists tend to be a bit facey.


she top allrounder used to own DW


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Might be worth giving it a go then at least for the pup. I'll have to see if the funds will stretch to entering 2 of them maybe Simba as well as Romeo. No veteran classes so there is no point entering Freyja


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Devil-Dogz said:


> shame no ones on the same day, would be nice to meet a few of the PF showing folk


I would be but I can't do thursdays and toys are thursday. I really want to get Buck entered at a champ show but can not warrent having a day of work for a show.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

what day is pastoral on?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

dexter said:


> what day is pastoral on?


Saturday same day as hounds


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

might see you then. are greyhounds scheduled?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

dexter said:


> might see you then. are greyhounds scheduled?


Yes Marianne Dixon is judging.

Midland counties was our first show with William just before he was 12 months old he go BPD but was beaten by a more mature bitch pup belonging to the Newshams. I'll not enter Button I have no need she can enter crufts anyway in the racing and coursing.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

oh right ta. hopefully Rita will be going might need a lift lol


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Thanks can't enter the iggie as they are on thursday. Whippets are saturday so thats a possibility Ferelith Somerfield is judging don't know her so will have to see. If she's not a breed specialist I may enter breed specialists tend to be a bit facey.


She is an all founder and appears to judge the correct end of the lead....we got a 1st in pg under her a couple of years ago.


----------

